# Help Please! About PE license by comity in Washington State



## LTBSE (Aug 10, 2012)

I am currently a license Structural Engineer of Hawaii State and I am planning to relocate to Seattle maybe next year with my husband.

I passed the FE in 2005 and 16 hour NCEES SEI and SEII exam in 2008.

Does anyone know that if I can get PE or SE license by comity in Washington State?

The website of Washington engineering license says:http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineerslandsurveyors/engapply-comity.html 

* Licensing requirements*

*If you’re licensed in another state* and want a Professional Engineer license in Washington, you must:


Be currently licensed in a *U.S. state or other Washington board-approved jurisdiction*.
If you *don’t* have a current license from an approved jurisdiction, you must apply by exam to get a license in Washington.

Have at least 8 year of Washington board-approved engineering experience.

Have passed the Professional Engineer (PE) exam.





Have passed the Fundamentals of Engineering (EIT) exam.
You can apply to waive the EIT exam if you have:
An approved degree in engineering *and* 12 years of verifiable experience.

or

A Ph.D. in engineering from a program approved by the board.



[*]Pass the Washington Law and Ethics exam.


Is the SE1 and SEII considering as a PE exam? Or I have to take a civil engineering PE exam?

Thanks!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it is best that you contact the board with your experience and license information. They will be able to answer your questions and concerns better than anyone on this forum. Best of luck on the move.


----------



## LTBSE (Aug 10, 2012)

I think you are right. I have written the board an email for this and get back some answer. Although it is not very clear yet. That's why I am thinking maybe someone here knows about the anwser. Thanks anyway~


----------

